# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Каким менеджером изображений пользуетесь?

## Макcим

Сабж.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## wise-wistful

Пользуюсь разными, в зависимости от того, что я хочу, просто посмотреть или подправить. Мне нравится Nero PohotoSnap, правда что-то он не очень с gif дружит, тогда просматриваю в Стандартном Windows.

----------


## NickGolovko

Стандартным. Не люблю альтернативщину.

----------


## fotorama

AСDSee 8 помоемому очень удобно

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> AСDSee 8 помоемому очень удобно


Угу, только он платный  :Smiley:

----------


## AlexGOMEL

IrfanView (Радует наличие пакетных операций)

----------


## wise-wistful

> Угу, только он платный


Ну так Windows то же платная, так что ж. Практически все и пользуются этой ОС.

----------


## Surfer

Irfan лучший =)

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Ну так Windows то же платная, так что ж. Практически все и пользуются этой ОС.


Лично я стараюсь свести наличие нелиц. софта к минимуму, это касается и ОС

----------


## maXmo

Для простенького – ирфан, для сложненького – гимп.

----------


## wise-wistful

> Лично я стараюсь свести наличие нелиц. софта к минимуму, это касается и ОС


Простите, уважаемый *ALEX(XX)*, я где-то говорил, что необходимо пользоваться нелицинзионным софтом? Я имел ввиду, что хотя ОС Windows и платная, но ей пользуются достачного большое количество пользоватей, так почему же нельзя купить лицензию для AСDSee, если у этого софта есть ряд преимуществ, на субъективный взгляд пользователя, перед стандарнтным.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Простите, уважаемый *ALEX(XX)*, я где-то говорил, что необходимо пользоваться нелицинзионным софтом? Я имел ввиду, что хотя ОС Windows и платная, но ей пользуются достачного большое количество пользоватей, так почему же нельзя купить лицензию для AСDSee, если у этого софта есть ряд преимуществ, на субъективный взгляд пользователя, перед стандарнтным.


Да я и не против, я так к слову  :Smiley:  Кстати стоит AcdSee 10 - 62уе. А им обычно пользуются как простым просмотрщиком картинок  :Smiley:

----------


## fotorama

> IrfanView (Радует наличие пакетных операций)


я не стороник пиратства но и не сильный его противник  MS office тоже платный только я мало видел простых пользователей (не организации) которые платили занего больше 100р когда его цена от 3 до 7 тысяч....... хотя 90 % повально им пользуються......

----------


## PavelA

IrfanView - мне нравится.
AcdSee, как-то тяжеловат, но сыну в самый раз.

----------


## Annihilator

Раньше пользовался "AСDSee"
Перешел на "FastStone Image Viewer".
Бесплатный. Шустрый. Очень удобный. Куча фишек для редактирования изображений.

----------


## ed13

Пользуюсь разными, в зависимости от того, что и зачем нужно смотреть... AСDSee старенький, еще 3 версии, его возможностей вполне хватает для быстрого просмотра джипегов... Для более тяжелых изображений, в основном для RAW, и легкой обработки - пользую FastStone... Быстро загнать фотки в альбомы на гугле - пикасой...  :Cheesy:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

раньше очень любила Ulead iPhotoPlus Explorer, но он кривовато под  работает...
теперь или его по привычке, или стандартный виндовый....

----------


## copsmith

ACDSee - forever!

----------


## Quazar

ACDSee - the best of the best! Ирфан уж совсем какой-то убогий..

----------


## Geser

IrfanView используют все кому нужно много работать с изображениями.

----------


## XP user

> ACDSee - the best of the best!


ACDSee ещё тем хорош, что он использует собственный dll для показа картинок и их экскизов, а не shimgvw.dll (Windows Fax and Image Viewer) как многие другие. Во время уязвимости в WMF (2 года назад) это спасло некоторых от эксплойта...

Paul

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mkl

Fast Stone. Эргономичен, шустр, красив  :Smiley: 
Но в ACDSee мне нравятся галерейки  :Smiley:

----------


## 1205

Использую стандартный Windows и не парюсь по этому поводу.

----------


## Белый Сокол

Пользуюсь XnView - нареканий нет, все устраивает, просто и удобно.

----------


## kudoks

Я воооообще изображения не смотрю.Только подправляю если надо.А че на них смотреть-то?Пялиться на одно и то же быстро мне надоедает.

----------


## Wiesel

ACDSee 3.22. Во всех более новых версиях много того, что мне триста лет не нужно. К IrfanView себя как-то не приучил. Найти бы еще аналог ACDSee под убунту - было бы вообще счастье

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Microsoft Office Picture Manager
Иногда ACDSee

----------


## Travoed

IrfanView . Для просмотра самое то . + много плагинов + быстрый +бесплатный.

----------


## Alexey R

Стандартным (Windows)

----------

